# Checkbox in SQL Datenbank eintragen



## michaelsoft (8. August 2004)

Habe folgendes Formular gemacht:

<FORM ACTION="system.php" METHOD=POST>
   <P><?
		$sql2="SELECT gameid, bezeichnung FROM stammdaten order by gameid DESC LIMIT 0,1";

		$res2=mysql_query($sql2);	

		while($row1=mysql_fetch_array($res2))
{
		$sql1="SELECT * from systeme";

		$res1=mysql_query($sql1);	

		while($row=mysql_fetch_array($res1))

 		{    

		echo"<TABLE BORDER=0 CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0>
      <TR>
         <TD WIDTH=145>
            <P>$row[system]
         </TD>
         <TD>
            <P><INPUT TYPE=checkbox NAME=$row[systemid] VALUE='$row1[gameid]'>
         </TD>
      </TR>
   </TABLE>";}}?>
    <INPUT TYPE=submit NAME=Absenden VALUE="Absenden">
</FORM>
So sieht es in der Ausgabe aus.

<IMG SRC="http://www.soft7.de/test.jpg">

Wie realisiere ich es nun das er die markierten Boxen als jeweils eine Zeile in der Datenbank anlegt. Ich brauche nur die gameid und die systemid. Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch


----------



## German (9. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von michaelsoft _
> *Wie realisiere ich es nun das er die markierten Boxen als jeweils eine Zeile in der Datenbank anlegt.  *


http://www.dclp-faq.de/q/q-formular-checkbox.html
Statt dem print kannst Du Deine Inserts einbauen

Noch 2 Anmerkungen: 
1. Wenn Du den PHP-Button oben benützt ist Dein Code besser lesbar
2. Das dürfte wohl kaum das liefern was Du willst:

```
$sql2="SELECT gameid, bezeichnung FROM stammdaten order by gameid DESC LIMIT 0,1";
$res2=mysql_query($sql2);
while($row1=mysql_fetch_array($res2))
{
$sql1="SELECT * from systeme";
// ...
}
```
Probiers lieber so:

```
$sql="SELECT stammdaten.gameid, stammdaten.bezeichnung, systeme.* FROM stammdaten, systeme WHERE stammdaten.gameid=systeme.systemid order by stammdaten.gameid DESC";
$res=mysql_query($sql);
while($row=mysql_fetch_array($res))
{
// ...
}
```


----------

